# Popup-Fenster in WinCC



## römi (16 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ist es mit WinCC möglich ein Popup-Fenster einzublenden? Ich benötige eine Hand-0-Auto umschaltung die für jedes Betriebsmittel verwendet werden kann. 
Bis jetzt bin ich soweit, dass ich auf der Vorlage-Seite die entsprechenden Schaltflächen platziere und für die Bedienung jeweils die Sichtbarkeit aktiviere. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass die Schaltflächen der Vorlageseite nicht mehr bedient werden können wenn sich auf dem entsprechenden Bild an gleicher Position eine Schaltfläche oder Auswahlliste befindet. Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Gruss römi


----------



## georg_demmler (16 April 2011)

Hallo,

verstehe zwar das Problem nicht ganz. In WinCC gibt es die Möglichkeit sog. Faceplates. Wenn man auf ein Ventil- oder Motorsymbol klickt, öffnet sich das Faceplate und man kann über dieses dann den entsprechenden Antrieb schalten.

Man muß allerdings etwas C können, da dies meist mit Scriptprogrammierung verbunden ist. Ich glaube in den Siemens FAQs gibt es auch Beispiele dafür.

Gruß

gd


----------



## Astralavista (16 April 2011)

Da er etwas von "Vorlageseite" geschrieben hat gehe ich mal davon aus das hier von WinCC flexible die Rede ist.
Falls ja dann solltest du dir eine Art "Faceplate" selber bauen und die Schaltflächen mit Multiplexvariablen belegen und nach Wunsch sichtbar/unsichtbar schalten.


----------



## römi (17 April 2011)

Richtig, ich arbeite mit WinCC flexible. Was meint ihr mit Faceplate? Sind da Bildbausteine gemeint? Besten Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## georg_demmler (18 April 2011)

Hallo,

ja die Dinger heissen in WinCC Flex Bildbausteine. Es gibt unter sogar eine eigene Beitragsliste für Erstellung von Bildbausteinen einschl. Beispiel.

Link: http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=21659040&caller=view.

Viel Spass

GD


----------



## römi (22 April 2011)

Hallo

Das mit den Bildbausteinen habe ich nun im Griff. Grundsätzlich wären diese Bildbausteine eine super Sache. Mein grosses Problem bestet jedoch immer noch: Da ich nicht auf jeder Seite diesen Bildbaustein einfügen möchte, habe ich ihn auf der Vorlageseite patziert. Ist nun im entsprechnenden Bild an betreffender Stelle eine Schaltfläche oder ein Symbolisches EA-Feld, so ist der Bildbaustein nicht vollständig sichtbar. Ist dieses Problem bekannt, gibt es dazu Lösungen?

(Für meine Störmeldungen platziere ich jeweils ein Meldefenster auf der Vorlageseite. Dieses wird dann jeweils auf allen Seiten einwandfrei angezeigt. Etwa so stelle ich mir meine Ventilbedienung auch vor.)

Vielen Dank für Lösungsvorschläge


----------



## netmaster (22 April 2011)

Stimmen die Ebenen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 April 2011)

Wure hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=43790&highlight=Vorlage+vordergrund schon mal diskutiert! Vorlage ist immer im Hintergrund!


----------

